# Coaling Tower



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

My new Pola Coaling Depot. Large and looks good. I'm liking this!

Jason


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Jason, you weren't exaggerating, large and VERY nice. More views please. LiG


----------



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

Few more


----------



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

And I received the original plans with it too.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Jason, thank you, very detailed. LiG


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Impressive


----------



## Lake Valley #1 (Dec 31, 2012)

Greetings everyone! I don't post much, but on this one I just gotta! I also procured one of these Pola Coaling towers and intend to modify it to look like the tower at Chama NM. It shouldn't take much: just 're-shape' the lifting house roof and replace all the plastic roofing with corrugated tin for a more rustic look (my zoo, my monkeys, lol!). Yes, I'll shoot some pics when I'm done, and post 'em here, but it may take a couple of months as I've got many irons in the fire at the present time. My main 'aim' was to ask if Pola still makes this kit/structure... does anyone know? Thanks in advance. Jeff


----------



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

Jeff, I'll be tweaking mine a little too. Just small things like you mention on the roof tins. And It is no longer in production. Good luck with your builds. Jason


----------

